# Race to Sub-X on a 2x2 (2019-49)



## BenChristman1 (Nov 9, 2019)

If you have done the forum competition (Race to sub-X on 3x3) that @Ciparo does every week, you would like this one, too! If you have not done that competition, I suggest you check it out! How this works is: I will provide 12 scrambles every Saturday (starting on week 2019-46). You will time yourself for all 12 solves, take the average (eliminate the best and worst times, then take the mean of the other 10), and post them on the comments. If your goal is 5 seconds or under, your goal should be half-seconds. If your goal is more than 5 seconds, it should be whole seconds. At the end of every week, I will post your name, and time under the "try-hard" section. You need to beat your goal 3 weeks in a row to make it to the "graduate" section. I will like your comment when I have put in the times. Happy cubing!

*IMPORTANT RULE:* KEEP YOUR GOALS CONSISTENT EVERY WEEK!

Here is a copy-and-paste template that you can use for your own times. Just delete the scrambles and put in your times for that solve.

*Cube:
Goal:

Times:
1.* R2 F2 U2 R' F' U2 F2 R' U2
*2.* R U' R' U2 F R2 U2 F R
*3.* R' F' U' F' U' F2 U R' F2
*4.* R' U' F' R2 U' R' F R2 U'
*5.* R2 U' R2 F U2 R' U2 R U2
*6.* U2 F R2 F' U' F2 U F R2
*7.* R2 U' F R' F R F2 U F
*8.* U R U' F U R F U R'
*9.* U2 R F' R U' F2 R F' U'
*10.* U2 R U R F' R F R' U
*11.* F2 U R F R2 U R F' R2
*12.* F' R U2 R F2 U F' R' F2
*Average:
Comment(s):*


----------



## BenChristman1 (Nov 16, 2019)

Here are my times:

*Cube:* Valk 2M
*Goal:* Sub-7

*Times:
1.* 5.46
*2.* 5.73
*3.* (2.53)
*4.* 4.73
*5.* 5.05
*6.* 5.41
*7.* 5.65
*8.* 5.54
*9.* 6.66
*10.* 7.68
*11.* 4.85
*12.* (7.88)
*Average:* 5.67
*Comment(s):* That was very good for me!


----------



## Deleted member 52088 (Dec 9, 2019)

*Cube: MGC
Goal: Sub 3.5

Times:
1.* 3.60
*2.* 4.48
*3.* 2.60
*4.* 3.79
*5.* 3.63
*6.* 3.56
*7.* 3.57
*8.* 3.53
*9.* 2.37
*10.* 3.26
*11.* 3.70
*12.* 3.35
*Average: 3.45
Comment(s): Kinda failed in the beginning, but saved it in the end!*


----------



## alexiscubing (Dec 9, 2019)

*Cube: gan251
Goal: sub 3.2
1. 3.55
2.* 3.22
*3.* 2.11
*4. 4.33
5.* 4.79
*6.* 3.92
*7.* 1.85
*8.* 3.11
*9.* 3.56
*10.* 3.64
*11.* 5.00
*12.* 4.47
*Average: 3.67
not too disappointed because i got the cube yesterday*


----------



## Sowrduk (Dec 10, 2019)

*Cube: Gan 251 M 
Goal: Sub 2.8

Times:
1.* 2.19
*2.* 2.88
*3.* 2.11
*4.* 3.06
*5.* 3.09
*6.* (3.52)
*7. *3.29
*8.* (1.47)
*9. *2.80
*10.* 2.65
*11.* 2.44
*12.* 2.62
*Average: 2.71
Comment(s):*
Nice


----------



## Nutybaconator (Dec 10, 2019)

*Cube: YJ MGC
Goal: sub 2.7

Times:
1.* 2.396
*2.* 5.304+
*3.* 1.994
*4. *2.241
*5.* 2.076
*6.* 1.414
*7.* 2.476
*8.* 1.424
*9.* 2.372
*10.* 1.915
*11.* 2.006
*12. *2.643
*Average: 2.154
Comment(s):* went a little to safe on the goal lol


----------



## The_VortexCuber (Dec 13, 2019)

*Cube: Mgc 2x2
Goal: Sub 3.5

Times: 
1. 3.42
2.* 3.62
*3.* 2.49
*4.* 2.30
*5.* 4.46
*6.* 3.19
*7.* 3.49
*8.* 6.14
*9.* 4.53
*10.* 5.12
*11.* 5.50
*12.* 4.66
*Average: 4.05
Comment(s): Messed up bad at the end but besides that i guess i did kinda good¯\_(ツ)_/¯*


----------



## Cagspeedcuber (Dec 19, 2019)

*Cube: Yuxin M
Goal: Sub 2.8

Times:
1.* 1.68
*2.* (3.52)
*3.* 1.49
*4.* 2.39
*5.* 3.10
*6.* 1.80
*7.* 2.17
*8.* (1.36)
*9.* 2.26
*10.* 1.98
*11.* 2.34
*12.* 2.27
*Average: 2.14
Comment(s): fairly simple resolutions, a bit unstable but a good average*


----------

